

Good or bad weed-out process? https://github.com/m2mIO/hireme - franklovecchio

It's been hard to find adequate skill-sets in the Denver startup environment. Thoughts on the new weed-out process @ https://github.com/m2mIO/hireme?<p>Note: I made up the API call, it's not finished yet :) Also note: we're still hiring in Denver.
======
franklovecchio
We think we're funny. Read the compensation:

<http://denver.craigslist.org/cpg/2929545360.html>

------
lorax
It certainly will keep the recruiters away.

------
franklovecchio
EDIT: the API call works now.

